# 2010 LTX 1050 VT



## KESinger66 (May 29, 2021)

I need some guidance on how to reconnect the rod that runs from the forward/reverse pedals to the transaxle. Not finding any clear diagram online. If anyone has information I would appreciate it very much. Thank you.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Here is a parts diagram illustrating the rod you are asking about. 

PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


----------



## KESinger66 (May 29, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Here is a parts diagram illustrating the rod you are asking about.
> 
> PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Thanks


----------



## KESinger66 (May 29, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Here is a parts diagram illustrating the rod you are asking about.
> 
> PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


On the diagram, there is a small spring, #27. I'm not sure where this connects. Any idea? Thanks in advance


----------

